# Be still my heart!!!



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Love my lgd!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh it did not post the video


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you!! Both my dogs are so good with him they was put in the pens with goats at 9 weeks after just a few weeks they was already in lgd mode..they will be a year in may very protective of him if the smaller goats head butt him they get in front of him and stop it lop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww, where's the "LOVE!" button????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Paula Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------

